# Dayacom Ltd Edition Kits



## Peninhandrjg (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi All,
    I wasn't really sure which topic to post this under.
    Does anyone know where to get some of the Dayacom Ltd Edition pen kits?
    I saw a few on there web site where pretty amazing. The Dragons Emperor looked very interesting. My wife kinda took a liking to the Royal Classic as well.
    If anyone has any insights it would be appricated.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 13, 2009)

You can order them from Dayacom directly, the only problem is that the minimum order is 500 kits per style and plating....


----------



## timberbits (Apr 13, 2009)

I visited the Dayacom office back in March.

The Dragon pens are absolutely stunning in person. I believe the minimum order for them is 100 pens. The pens are priced way above my budget so I just drooled then returned them back to the shelf.


----------



## Magna Designs (Apr 13, 2009)

What was the price they were asking for the kits if I may ask?  They are only asking for an order of 50 at this time.

 - Noel


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone have a picture? Now I'm intrigued....I'm sure we could get a group buy going on if there is a minimum purchase...


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 13, 2009)

I think they are $500+ per kit.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 13, 2009)

Answered my own question here....the pen in at http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02_limit.php?product_id=941&class_item_id=20

I don't see any prices though. It looks though the whole pen is a filigree...where you turn the barrels but the filigrees slide over what you turn to cover most of it up. Is that right? Also, how much are these bad boys? I may be interested in picking up a few if we could get enough people for a group buy.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 13, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> I think they are $500+ per kit.


WHEEEEWWWW......nevermind!!!!


----------



## marcruby (Apr 13, 2009)

It's a bit too gaudy for my taste, even though I like dressy pens.  I thought the the price was closer to $100, but I wouldn't have paid that much for it so I'm certainly not going to buy one at $500.

Marc


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 13, 2009)

The Cloinaise (sp.) is $80 per kit last I heard and there is no way I'll pay that for it (which I like). These others have a lot more metal and plating involved., so I can believe the price. Been looking as I think the price was mentioned on here before (going off memory right now, and it's been known to be flawed), but can't find the thread now.


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Apr 13, 2009)

The Dragon kit comes in 50 unit Minimums...I'm not savy in putting together group buys. I'd be in if for a few if someone  here would take the lead and we could put the order together.
Thanks for all the replys!
Randy


----------



## marcruby (Apr 13, 2009)

First we need a reliable unit price.  I keep thinking that for $500 I could probably get a piece of alternate ivory engraved with the entire Sistine Chapel ceiling.

>


----------



## babyblues (Apr 13, 2009)

So, what exactly would you do to the pen?  It doesn't look like a kit, but a finished pen.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 13, 2009)

babyblues said:


> So, what exactly would you do to the pen?  It doesn't look like a kit, but a finished pen.



In the video you can see that it's a filigree. The inside is hollow with small gaps to show the turned material.

I personally would either do a good solid wood like ebony or an acrylic in a single solid color. 

At $500 there's no way for me to touch it. I'd love to have one though. Quite beautiful.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2009)

This thread was brought to my attention by another member. I was asked to throw in my experience for everyones benefit. I recently contacted Dayacom about these pens in the interest of offering them to the group as a group buy. The short story is that Dayacom is not interested in sellign to anyone but makor suppliers. they are the makers of CSUSA's exclusive line of pens and are interested in protecting that business.
In short unless you want to become a mojor supplier. Don't bother with what Dayacom sells unless it is the lesser pen kits.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 13, 2009)

Daniel said:


> This thread was brought to my attention by another member. I was asked to throw in my experience for everyones benefit. I recently contacted Dayacom about these pens in the interest of offering them to the group as a group buy. The short story is that Dayacom is not interested in sellign to anyone but makor suppliers. they are the makers of CSUSA's exclusive line of pens and are interested in protecting that business.
> In short unless you want to become a mojor supplier. Don't bother with what Dayacom sells unless it is the lesser pen kits.


 Some of these kits are the first I've ever seen of them....either they are new, there is a supplier other than CSUSA that offers them, or flat out no one is buying them from Dayacom. I'd love to see some of these newer kits, especially the high end ones offered for sale. Is there anyone that is currently offering some of these pens?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 13, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> I think they are $500+ per kit.



...goes well with one of these +$100 Chinese wood pen blanks that are advertised here from time to time!:wink:


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 13, 2009)

Rudy Vey said:


> ...goes well with one of these +$100 Chinese wood pen blanks that are advertised here from time to time!:wink:


 It would, but where could I get one of these expensive fancy kits? Since Dayacom doesn't want to sell them to shmoes like us, who is selling them to the common folk?


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Apr 13, 2009)

Just A thought.. If we could arrange to buy all 50  up front would not CSUSA be willing to "broker" the deal?
Randy


----------



## timberbits (Apr 13, 2009)

I should state my position so there is no source perceived bias or confusion.

I have just recently been made the 3rd Agent for Dayacom in Australia.

As many have know, we Aussies have had a big problem with kit selection in Australia for many years now. I am slowly starting to fix this problem up. 

My understanding is that there were 4, now 3 agents for Dayacom in the US. CSUSA, Rockler and Lau Lau. PSI use to be an agent but I believe that is no longer the case. 

Unfortunately I cannot help you guys out because it has been expressly stated to me that I am not to send any Dayacom kits to the US. Dayacom does not want me to compete against the existing US agents. I fully understand his position and I will respect his wishes.

I didn't get an exact price for the Dragon Pens, but the solid silver one that I was looking at was WELL in excess of $500 each wholesale. These Dragon Pens should not be viewed as normal pens, they are collectors edition and like the Skippy pens, should be stored in a safe.

Regards

Timberbits.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 13, 2009)

Peninhandrjg said:


> Just A thought.. If we could arrange to buy all 50 up front would not CSUSA be willing to "broker" the deal?
> Randy


 They *might* but I doubt it. If there was that much of a demand for them they would buy them and mark them up themselves for sure. Not to mention, that would be something like $25,000 to come up with for those kits. YIKES! If anyone knows a contact at CSUSA though, maybe put a word in to at least find out more about these crazy kits.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 13, 2009)

These are not kits, they are pens.


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Apr 13, 2009)

Just like The Sundance Kid said to Butch Cassidy:
                 "You just keep thinkin' Butch. That's what you're good at."
Might be time to put this idea to rest.
Thanks for all the imput.
Randy


----------



## marcruby (Apr 13, 2009)

On what I hope is a cheaper note, I like the floral and royal classics a lot.  Hopefully they're a lot less than $500.

Marc


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 14, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> They *might* but I doubt it. If there was that much of a demand for them they would buy them and mark them up themselves for sure. Not to mention, that would be something like $25,000 to come up with for those kits. YIKES! If anyone knows a contact at CSUSA though, maybe put a word in to at least find out more about these crazy kits.


Yeah, and if the might, they might also get a piece of the cake and make some money on these. So, your pen/kit could be easily go to a price that is a couple hundred $ over the original price from Dayacom.


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Apr 14, 2009)

marcruby said:


> On what I hope is a cheaper note, I like the floral and royal classics a lot.  Hopefully they're a lot less than $500.
> 
> Marc



Marc, I liked these as well......but where to get them ?
Randy


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got this message from Dayacom:

Re 131-1513 Dragons Emperor and 131-1519 Royal Eastern are offered with 
a finish pen for collection basis.  It is not a kit for woodturning, please note 
it again.

Prices range quoted with different colors per our website shown from 
US$ 1,200 to US$ 1,500 per piece.   The minimum order's quantity must be
at least 50pcs but accepted with different colors assorted.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 15, 2009)

snowman56 said:


> I got this message from Dayacom:
> 
> Re 131-1513 Dragons Emperor and 131-1519 Royal Eastern are offered with
> a finish pen for collection basis. It is not a kit for woodturning, please note
> ...


 WOOOOOOOAAAAHHHHH!!! Ummmm....I think I might have to hold off on those for a minute


----------



## Chris Bar (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like they might be of Chinese origin...:biggrin:; I prefer a classy looking pen.  Really would not want one since they are known to conjure up Ninja kind, plastic additives in food etc.


----------

